
Anime, Manga, and Video Game Datasets for Machine Learning - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/datasets/top-25-anime-manga-and-video-game-datasets/
======
MintChocoisEw
Manga 109 is a cool repository but I wonder how it can be used in a machine
learning model and for what purpose?

~~~
aboutme
search waifu generator i thihght that was kinda cool

